# South African wanting to go to USA



## Ankia007 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I am a South African citizen. I am currently studying Equine Science (i.e. horses) at TUT in Pretoria. I am finishing my second year this year and next year will be my practical year. We are required to work at an horse establishment to gain practical experience in the industry (we call this work integrated learning at the university). During this time we are required to complete a number of assignments that has to be handed in to the university for evaluation. I have found a place in the USA where I would like to do my third year (or at least 3 months). This establishment advertised a working student position where accommodation and training is provided in return for helping out with the daily care of the horses. There is also the possibility of receiving $200 month, but it is not a requirement for my third year at all. 

Would I be allowed to go in with a tourist visa at all. Is not, what visa will best suite my situation???


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Ankia007 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a South African citizen. I am currently studying Equine Science (i.e. horses) at TUT in Pretoria. I am finishing my second year this year and next year will be my practical year. We are required to work at an horse establishment to gain practical experience in the industry (we call this work integrated learning at the university). During this time we are required to complete a number of assignments that has to be handed in to the university for evaluation. I have found a place in the USA where I would like to do my third year (or at least 3 months). This establishment advertised a working student position where accommodation and training is provided in return for helping out with the daily care of the horses. There is also the possibility of receiving $200 month, but it is not a requirement for my third year at all.
> 
> Would I be allowed to go in with a tourist visa at all. Is not, what visa will best suite my situation???


 Post your question on the USA forum here on Expat Forum - they should be able to give the necessary advice.


----------

